# Craftsman drive belt issues



## russrace (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 22.5hp #917 251560 tractor that has decided to throw the motion drive constantly. Tried Craftsman and NAPA belts with no good results. This unit has angled pulley near hydro static drive and appears to have alot of slop in it when clutch is dis-engaged. Is there someway to adj. idler pulley? 

thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There should be a way to tighten it for sure it could have a bad bearing causing it to be loose? If the belt is not correct it will throw it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Also forgot to mention are all your belt keepers in place?


----------

